
Tacking a new approach for tracking lost kids/Alzheimer's patients - Eran_Arye
https://www.golocateme.com/
======
Hackbraten
Not sure if I’d pay $180/year for a static page with my phone number on it.

~~~
Eran_Arye
You are right,i am working now on a new pricing. My plan is to dramatically
cut the yearly price . Initially I thought that people will buy a few days at
a time and the costs will be low.

